# Where to buy good price wholesale screen(tv,movie,cartoon,funny aso.)T-shirts?



## annuzka (Sep 30, 2008)

Im from estonia and planning to open a little t-shirt shop.Something new in here...such as screen tees and tv,movies,funny,cartoon aso. tees.
where i can buy good price wholesale?
thx


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Places like newworldsales.com and changesonline.com


----------



## cyberknuist (Oct 2, 2008)

changes looks promising, but there aren't any prices. I can't even find any contact details (email)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

cyberknuist said:


> changes looks promising, but there aren't any prices. I can't even find any contact details (email)


Contact details are right on the homepage at the top under the logo. You need to contact them by phone. Most wholesalers like that will need a phone contact to get started.


----------

